
Ask HN: How to announce/launch a GitHub project? - wdstash
I’m getting ready to introduce a new open source project with its codebase on GitHub. Is there a GitHub specific “announcement” site for devs to learn about new projects? How did you get gain recognition&#x2F;stars on your projects?
======
mikece
From watching HN, it seems one valid approach is to start your repo on GitHub
(or GitLab -- seems to be more trendy this week), write up a good readme.md
page and maybe a functional pre-alpha set of code, then post it to HN as a
"Show HN" or "Announcing WASM Parrot: the Perl to WebAssembly compiler" or
whatever the title/purpose of the project is.

Lather, rinse, repeat on Reddit.

Actually, the "how to announce a project" would make for a great topic in an
expanded FAQ.

